# restore or buy?



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

thinking about relocating from blighty to portugal and wondering as to restore costs thinking about buying habitable and with services but as we'd change to our tastes then may aswell do a partial restore (not ruin) how much are costs likely to be will be the North region? thanks for everyones advice in advance


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Really a piece of string question depends on renovation, your wants, what you're prepared or can do yourself or need to employ a builder/casual labour etc.


----------



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

yep when I look wasnt really clear - want to know costs on builders for the bits we can't do alot of it we can looking for somewhere habitable but needing modernised and it was picking peoples brains to see for and against buying somewhere already done and buying somewhere to do up


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Still a bit like a piece of string, suggest downloading the 3 catalogues from LeRoyMerlin Leroy Merlin - Home B&Q type outlet, it will give you names of items always useful when searching and a good idea on prices, but there are many local suppliers who will offer equally good ranges and be prepared to haggle over prices, plus depoending on how close you are to Spain can be worthwhilke shopping across border.

Builders again depends on work, you'll find a local odd job man for around 5-6€ ph who are generally very skilled, specialist trades like plasterboarders, electricians, plumbers come dearer

If you want to put your own stamp on a property then go for a "renovation" price should be attractive enough to cover most of what you'd probably want to do

Sorry but it's just a sort of impossible question to give an exact answer without really specific questions


----------



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

thankyou so much that gives me a great idea of prices for items and again on pricing for odd job man, Im sorry about not being specific will try to do better next time lol can see me becoming a pest but many thanks for the help it has helped a huge ammount ~ Sarah


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's no problem just that each house is very different with few identical houses in Portugal especially in renovation ones plus you might buy an old stone house or a mid 60-70's build so very different construction and set of how to renovate, which brings up a point 60,70,80's builds generally have no wall insulation so depending on size and location you might well want to consider external wall insulation, part you can do DIY part really needs good plasters for the finish coats, I would advise installing Solar hot water


----------



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks for that we've had a look on internet at differing houses and areas to get an idea of what would suit us personally so they do tend to be a combination of stone houses and 60's/70's builds - is there any that are an absolute nightmare and should be left well alone? weve been looking at propertys with a) decent roof, b) walls in good condition c) services installed very difficult to judge until we get there but very excited and cant wait to get stuck in do you need planning for solar hot water? and is there any items in your opinion that are cheaper in england so worth transporting over there, the other thing I cant find info on is will 240v equipment from over here work over on 220v I know it probably seems so straight forward to you but well do like to know every inch of something forewarned is forearmed and again thankyou for all the advice youve been kind enough to give


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any an absolute nightmare probably depends on agents description to reality all I can advise is you select a few properties and areas to view and make a trip, then things will fall into place better. Internet & agents description are only useful to a degree so in need of renovation could cover a very big project to minor repairs, modernisation or cafe close by could in reality mean your nearest real amenities are 6 kms away, so get the hang of Google, Bing maps

Solar hot water doesn't reguire planning, I brought in evacuated tubes because at time I got a superb deal might not be the same now.
Nothing really springs to mind with UK now re house refurbishment, lots of things are cheaper here 

All UK electrical equipment works here, just different plugs & sockets and no don't even think about  installing UK style sockets, rings mains etc you'd cause yourself major headaches with legality and insurance of property


----------



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

good advice, thanks, we're shortlisting at present like leira and penela area alot, well chuffed about electrical equipment working, at moment live pretty rural and roughed it at the start gennie for electric - water through one tap located 50 metres from home for approx 8 weeks but hoping to not quite be to that degree again


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Central then not North have a look at this site Property in Portugal
he has lots in area and plenty of renovations


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you need to take a realistic look as to why the house/property has come up for sale....................this is important.
I have seen first hand on occasions the problems people buying these renovation houses face, caused in large part by not really understanding that the Portuguese owners may have "washed" their hands of it due to unreasonable cost to modernise. 

It may be a deceased estate sale in which case you need to be just as vigilant as these houses may possibly have been neglected for some considerable.

As a broad guide and I stress broad guide, here in the central region Leiria/Coimbra down to Caldas but excluding the coastal areas, the prices to renovate are similar to a new build, and in many instances new build is lower.

Hope that helps, PM me if I can help further.

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

In either case it's simply a matter of doing the proper research on each individual property you look at & of course building and/or rebuilding costs will vary immensely depending on the standards you want.

For example a new kitchen from somewhere like Brico Marche can be bought for just a few hundred Euros but a custom kitchen can cost many thousands.

One of the best pieces of advice I could suggest is for you to make friends with a few honest/reliable builders in the area(s) you're looking at.


----------

